# Missing my pup! Ritz



## Ritzgsd (Dec 12, 2019)

She's been gone just over a month, she was always by my side at the reloading bench to bbq'ing in the evenings she was there! Will be adding to our family in the early spring. 
Ritz ole girl you were amazing and every GSD from here on out will be measured to you. Happy New Year pup 
What i wouldnt give to kiss you one more time!!


----------



## Titanium5 (Jul 23, 2012)

My wife and I just lost our girl a few days ago. It so heart wrenching. Sorry for your loss. God Bless.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, it's ALWAYS hard, they are such awesome dogs! RIP Ritz!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I so sorry to hear about this. I looked at the pic: She is breathtaking! what a beautiful girl! I'm sorry you had to lose her.


----------



## SpiritThunder (Jan 2, 2020)

Ritzgsd said:


> She's been gone just over a month, she was always by my side at the reloading bench to bbq'ing in the evenings she was there! Will be adding to our family in the early spring.
> Ritz ole girl you were amazing and every GSD from here on out will be measured to you. Happy New Year pup
> What i wouldnt give to kiss you one more time!!



I just lost my Thunder today. THE BEST. I feel your pain


----------



## SpiritThunder (Jan 2, 2020)

Now what?


----------



## Ritzgsd (Dec 12, 2019)

Hang in there ST. I am so sorry really nothing I can say but hang onto those memories and think good thoughts. I dont doubt your pup was THE BEST. Just remember they are put on this earth to make our lives just a lil better while they are here, Thunder did his job !!


----------



## Ritzgsd (Dec 12, 2019)

SpiritThunder said:


> Now what?


Thunder is ok!


----------

